

Show HN: Githtml - Instantly View Github HTML Pages - redment
http://github.com/ryt/githtml

======
sente
Nice. A few months back I created a bookmarklet to do exactly this --
<https://gist.github.com/1831405>

It was kind of a one-off, but it's been serving me well the past few months.
When at the page <https://raw.github.com/ryt/githtml/master/example.html> \--
both of our bookmarks seem to work identically.

<http://i.imgur.com/b0kYy.png>

------
obilgic
Chrome does not let me drag that link to bookmark bar.

~~~
redment
Sorry about that.

The problem is actually from github. Just create a new bookmark and add the js
code as the URL.

